# Hello from PA!



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi everybody! I just recently got my first show type mice after years of owning pet rats and mice and I can't wait for the challenge of breeding typey mice  I just bought my first house and I finally have the space and I don't have my mother yelling at me about the smell lol! I am excited to learn about genetics and how to choose breeders and everything I can possibly learn about these wonderful little creatures. :lol:


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello, welcome to the forum! Hope you find everything you're looking for here


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome! I can't wait to move out to have a room especially for my mice! What type are you working with?


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

thanks! Right now I have decided to focus on tans/foxes and maybe chinchilla in the future. I was able to get some really nice mice from the Mid Atlantic Mouse Association show last weekend from some really awesome people. Going to the show was amazing too, so many people who are more than willing to share stories, advice, ideas and mice! I will post pictures of them in the proper board later


----------

